# Need to file tax form



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, I wondered if I could ask a question please? My husband is a US citizen and receives social security payments from the US as he is disabled, I am a non U S resident and have no income, we live outside the US. If we want to use the filing status of “married but filing jointly” do we need to submit a tax form if our income is well below the threshold for that status? Hope this question makes sense, thankyou in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your worldwide income is less than the filing threshold for your filing status, then no, there is no need to file.


----------



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Bev

Thankyou for your reply


----------

